# 90 Gallon wide build!!



## purelife (Dec 12, 2009)

So here it goes i will try and keep this up to date with pictures and information as i go on..

We shall start with a equipment list:
Tank: 90 Gallon - 48 x 24 x 18.5
Stand: Steel tube stand - Waiting to be skinned
Light: ATI Sunpower - 6X54Watts
Skimmer: SWC Xtreme 200
Return Pump: Posiden PS3 (Velocity ts3)
Water Movement: Vortech Mp40W Gen2
Media Reactors: BRS Carbon & Phosphate
Sump : 40 Gallon acrylic sump
Controller: Digital Aquatics Reef Keeper Lite

First things first i bought the tank second hand it was painted blue, i prefer black so i scraped off all the blue paint sprayed it black:

All nice and black:









Top down shot:









One of the first parts to arrive for the tank was my return pump i calculated it out and my pump of choice was the Posiden ps3:
This pump is wicked silent and small:



















My next item to arrive was my rock i decided to start this tank with dry rock and seed the rock with pieces of live rock from my existing tank:










Into a bin it went while the build was going on:


















Next inline my sump was ready:
Its a great sump is drilled for 1.5" hole for my return on the right side of the sump. First chamber is for my skimmer and drain line, second is my macro algae section.










My light came next i went with the ATI Sunpower 6X54w unit great unit!









Plumbing parts picked them up local:










Finally all the parts were collected and the build could start first thing on my list was to paint the backdrop wall of the tank it was a mustard yellow ish i guess i didn't think the tank looked good with that backdrop so i changed it to a dark blue.










Total time to put the plumbing around 1 day total, planned it all out cut all the pipe dry fitted then glued, i wet tested the plumbing for 4 hours once the glue was cured. I then started the long process of filling with my RO/DI unit just took under 3 days to fill the tank and sump.

Connection to return pump:









First i laid out my rock then I placed a 40 pound bag of reef sand i think it was Carib-sea.

This is the final product the tank is cycling right now i will place some updated pictures when i am in from work tonight the water cleared up after a day.



















The filter floss was taken out a day later was only put in to help clear up the water.









That is where i am at right now i will post a picture of my controller mounting board later also all power bars and vortech controller are placed on a plywood board on the wall behind the tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice start 

Are the dimensions of the tank 48Lx24Wx18.5H?

If you don't mind me asking where did you get the sump made?


----------



## purelife (Dec 12, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice start
> 
> Are the dimensions of the tank 48Lx24Wx18.5H?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you get the sump made?


Not at all check your pm's i didn't want to post the name of the store in the forum not sure on rules about that.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

cool tank. looks amazing. where abouts did you get the plumbing parts? im in need of some as well. and had the same question as jackson about the sump.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Lookn' good .

I think I was coming in the store while you and a friend were loading it in the car @SUM


----------



## purelife (Dec 12, 2009)

wtac said:


> Lookn' good .
> 
> I think I was coming in the store while you and a friend were loading it in the car @SUM


Nope that sure wasn't me, I got the tank second hand off another board i am on.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so jealous. This will be uh-mazing =)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

purelife said:


> Nope that sure wasn't me, I got the tank second hand off another board i am on.


Was that one of the tanks from Mike ro Constantine - I wanted one of those tanks but was too late.

Can't wait for this to have some life in there...it's going to look really nice.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

question, why are the lights mounted so high above the tank. i have mine directly on the rim of mine with no issues.. i dont think you will get enough light for coral growth from that high with t5,s..


----------



## purelife (Dec 12, 2009)

cablemike said:


> question, why are the lights mounted so high above the tank. i have mine directly on the rim of mine with no issues.. i dont think you will get enough light for coral growth from that high with t5,s..


I moved them up because i was working on the tank, they move up and down just have to pull the cord.
Right now i have them at about 7.5" above the water surface, Which gives me about 620 par at 17" the reflectors on the ATI power modules and Sunpowers are rated one of the best in the industry for T5Ho


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

purelife said:


> I moved them up because i was working on the tank, they move up and down just have to pull the cord.
> 
> Right now i have them at about 7.5" above the water surface, Which gives me about 620 par at 17" the reflectors on the ATI power modules and Sunpowers are rated one of the best in the industry for T5Ho


now dont i just feel like a dummy.. very cool setu


----------



## purelife (Dec 12, 2009)

cablemike said:


> now dont i just feel like a dummy.. very cool setu


No no not a dummy!! Very valid comment I would have said the same thing if it was the otherway around!
Thanks !


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Amazing and very clean looking setup. 

I especially love the light and sump. Keep us posted.

Btw, just curious. I noticed your valve on the return pump isn't fully open. Wouldn't that create backpressure which would eventually burn out your pump? Don't most people tee off back into the sump and throttle it from there?


----------

